# Nahat,hogy mik vannak..................



## Melitta (2013 Január 22)

[h=1]<h1 style="margin: 10px 0px; font-size: 24px;">Felesége egy kecske</h1>[h=3]Nagy árat kellett fizetnie a szudáni Charles Tombe-nak, amiért közösülni merészelt szomszédja kecskéjével. A Juba városbeli férfit in flagranti kapták rajta a négylábúval, az állat gazdája bosszút esküdött. Kényszerítette Tombe-t arra, hogy vegye feleségül a kecskét.[/h]- Az öregek azt mondták, ne menjek a rendőrségre, inkább fizettessem ki vele a kecske hozományát, mert feleségként használta azt – nyilatkozta Tombe szomszédja a Sudan Tribune lapnak.
A tettesnek 15 ezer dinárt, mintegy 50 dollárnak megfelelő összeget kellett fizetnie az esküvő után a gazdának.
[/h]


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

ez ciki


----------



## KatiCa895 (2013 Március 20)

Szegény kecske erről mit sem tudott!


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Drága ízlástelenség.


----------



## Ernoe (2013 November 12)

Ez sem semmi. Probáljuk beleélni magunkat a problematikába necsak az izlésünkre ügyeljünk.
-


----------



## Ernoe (2013 December 22)




----------



## szmorered2014 (2014 Február 13)

Na hát igen, érthető is a sok labda!


----------



## szmorered2014 (2014 Február 13)

Melitta írta:


> [h=1]<h1 style="margin: 10px 0px; font-size: 24px;">Felesége egy kecske</h1>[h=3]Nagy árat kellett fizetnie a szudáni Charles Tombe-nak, amiért közösülni merészelt szomszédja kecskéjével. A Juba városbeli férfit in flagranti kapták rajta a négylábúval, az állat gazdája bosszút esküdött. Kényszerítette Tombe-t arra, hogy vegye feleségül a kecskét.[/h]- Az öregek azt mondták, ne menjek a rendőrségre, inkább fizettessem ki vele a kecske hozományát, mert feleségként használta azt – nyilatkozta Tombe szomszédja a Sudan Tribune lapnak.
> A tettesnek 15 ezer dinárt, mintegy 50 dollárnak megfelelő összeget kellett fizetnie az esküvő után a gazdának.
> [/h]



Miket meg nem tehetnek egyesek?! De megérdemelte a büntetést!


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Melitta írta:


> [h=1]<h1 style="margin: 10px 0px; font-size: 24px;">Felesége egy kecske</h1>[h=3]Nagy árat kellett fizetnie a szudáni Charles Tombe-nak, amiért közösülni merészelt szomszédja kecskéjével. A Juba városbeli férfit in flagranti kapták rajta a négylábúval, az állat gazdája bosszút esküdött. Kényszerítette Tombe-t arra, hogy vegye feleségül a kecskét.[/h]- Az öregek azt mondták, ne menjek a rendőrségre, inkább fizettessem ki vele a kecske hozományát, mert feleségként használta azt – nyilatkozta Tombe szomszédja a Sudan Tribune lapnak.
> A tettesnek 15 ezer dinárt, mintegy 50 dollárnak megfelelő összeget kellett fizetnie az esküvő után a gazdának.
> [/h]


Érdekes...


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Február 20)

Egy különlegesség. A kaliforniai Livermore tözoltoság épületében ég *a világ legidösebb villanyégöje immár 110 éve szakadatlanul.* 
Külön energiaforrást szereltek be, hogy elektromos szervizmunkák esetén ne keljen a lámpát kikapcsolni.
-
*A lámpa születésnapját minden évben megünneplik süteménnyel, ünnepi beszéddel és fuvos zenakarral.*
-
A lámpa megtekinthetö live webcam-on kersztül. Itt a link hozzá. Minden 30. másodpercben egy kép. 
-
http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Március 14)

Az elsö perc még elmegy, csak zene, de aztán .......


----------



## Csillagözön (2014 Március 15)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy különlegesség. A kaliforniai Livermore tözoltoság épületében ég *a világ legidösebb villanyégöje immár 110 éve szakadatlanul.*
> Külön energiaforrást szereltek be, hogy elektromos szervizmunkák esetén ne keljen a lámpát kikapcsolni.
> -
> *A lámpa születésnapját minden évben megünneplik süteménnyel, ünnepi beszéddel és fuvos zenakarral.*
> ...




Szerintem véletlenül elfelejtették elrontani...



​


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Március 16)

Nem tudom, látta-e valaki már a "Tervezett elavulás" c. filmet?
Amit itt belinkelek, annak a 30:35 percétől hivatkozik arra, hogy például az NDK-ban, még a vasfüggöny fennállása alatt, úgy tervezték a mosó- és hűtőgépeket, hogy 25 (!) évig bírják! Illetve előrukkoltak a hannoveri világkiállításra egy olyan villanykörtével, amire a nyugat azért nem tartott igényt, mert igen tartósnak bizonyult...


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Március 19)

-
*Az idén egy tranzveszita Conchita Wurst képviseli Ausztriát az Eurovision Song Contest-en. *A dal cime : "Rise Like A Phoenix"
-
A kérdés csak, hogy minek a szakál? 
-


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Március 20)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> A kérdés csak, hogy minek a szakál?
> -



A feltett kérdésre válaszolva:
Talán azért, Ernoe, mert a divatdiktátoroknak külön örömet szerez, hiszen az uniszex jellegű öltözködést részesítik előnyben.
A varrást tanulónak megtanítják, hogy a női ruházat jobbra gombolható, a férfié pedig balra.
Mit látunk most a ruházaton? Épp ellenkezőleg készülnek: elég csak egy egyszerű kabátot megfigyelni, itt most nem a ruhaszalonban rendelésre, méretvétel szerint gyártottra célzok! A férfiaké jobbra zár, a női pedig balra.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Március 23)

Egy idős olasz bácsi egyedül élt New Jerseyben. Egy napon felakarta ásni kertjét, de ez számára nehéz munka volt. Az egyetlen fia Vincent, aki szokott segíteni neki, börtönben volt. A bácsi írt egy levelet neki:

"Kedves Vincent, szomorúan érzem magam, mert nem tudom felásni a kertet, mert túl öreg vagyok hozzá. Tudom, ha itt lennél felásnád szívesen nekem, mint a régi szép időkben.
Szeretettel, apa "

Pár nap múlva érkezik a levél a fiától:

"Kedves apa, ne ásd fel a kertet. Ott vannak a holttestek elásva.
Szeretettel, Vincent"

Aznap hajnali 4 órakor megérkezett az FBI és felásta az egész kertet, de nem találtak semmit. Bocsánatot kértek majd elmentek.

Másnap újabb levél érkezett:
"Édesapám, menj és ültesd el a paradicsomokat. Ez volt a legtöbb amit ezen körülmények között tehettem.
Szeretettel, Vincent"


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Március 23)

Beniről, a 12 éve halott gazdájához hűséges ebről és a vele kapcsolatos összefogásról szól a cikk:
http://szabadfold.hu/lakohelyem/beni_a_huseges_eb


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Március 23)

Kutyás terápia: betegeknek, iskolásoknak, autistáknak az országban egyelőre egyedülállóként Kecskeméten:
http://szabadfold.hu/csalad/kutyaterapia_csaholas_receptre

"– Hogy másnap is tudjunk mosolyogni, az orvosoknak ugyanúgy szükségük van a lelki regenerálódásra, mint a betegeknek és az ápolóknak – mondja dr. Boda Éva, a Kecskeméti Onkoradiológiai Központ adjunktusa. – Szakcsoportunk tagjaként pszichiáter, pszichológus és lelkész is segít a legnehezebb pillanatokban. Nagyon kedvező a kutyás terápia fogadtatása. Az ágyhoz kötött, kiszolgáltatott ember számára sokat jelent a külvilág, a természet közelsége. Nekem nincs kutyám, de a kertemből gyakran hozok a betegeimnek erőt adó virágot. Ha látom a mosolyukat, máris könnyebb a napom."


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Március 23)

Az EU az akác korlátozására törekszik:
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/01/europai-unio-az-akacfak-es-mehek-ellen.html

"Az akác méztermése nemzetgazdasági jelentőséggel bír, a magyar méz döntő része akácméz. 
Továbbá az akác kérge számos gyógyszer és gyógyhatású készítmény alapanyagaként szolgál, köhögéscsillapító és gyomorsavszabályzó hatása széles körben ismert. Az utóbbi időben virágának gasztronómiai jelentősége megnőtt, gondoljunk csak az akácteára. Külön kiemelendő, hogy az akác kemény fája lehetővé teszi a fa ipari felhasználását. Az akácból készült oszlopok, támok, szőlőkarók, árvízvédelmi oszlopok, karámfák, kerítéselemek, parketták és bútoralapanyagok keresettek egész Európában.
Az akác jól tolerálja az éghajlatváltozást, a talajvízszint csökkentésének következtében több térségben kizárólagos fajtává vált. Az akác a faanyagban megkötött légköri szenet egyik leghosszabb ideig tároló fafaj. Az akác tüzelőértéke kiváló, ezért mind tűzifának, valamint megújuló energetikai - biomassza - célokra jól használható, energetikai ültetvényeken kedvelt fafaj...
...*GMO-FERTŐZÖTT MÉZ MAGYARORSZÁGON*
Az Európai Parlament határozott arról, hogy a virágport mostantól a méz természetes alkotóelemének kell tartani, nem pedig összetevőjének. Emiatt mostantól a címkéken nem kell feltüntetni a genetikailag módosított virágpor jelenlétét, mert a mézben a virágpor aránya nem haladja meg azt a mértéket, amely fölött a törvény szerint az alkotóelemeket jelölni kell. Gyakorlatilag egyetlen törvény szövegének módosításával kiszolgáltatták hazánkat a GMO maffiának. "


----------



## Aslan (2014 Június 17)

Nagy az isten állatkertje.


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Június 17)

phoenyx írta:


> Az EU az akác korlátozására törekszik:
> http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2014/01/europai-unio-az-akacfak-es-mehek-ellen.html
> 
> "Az akác méztermése nemzetgazdasági jelentőséggel bír, a magyar méz döntő része akácméz.
> ...


*Kedves phyoenyx*
-
Az akác hazai jelentösége közismert. Ha jol tudom *Németország a második legnagyobb akácméz produkálo utánunk. *
-
*Mivel magyarázod, hogy ebben az országban nincs olyan hisztéria mind Magyarországon?
Honnan veszed, hogy az EU kiakarná irtani a magyar akácfákat? *
*Van más forrásod is mind a belinkelt, Szüz Márjával és angyalokkal foglalkozo internetoldal?*
-
Az irásodbol nekem is az jut eszembe: Hogy mik vannak? 
-
*Miért nem informálod magadat elsökézböl, az EU internetoldalárol, vagy hivod öket fel telefonon? *Ingyen telefon. 
*Ehelyett pánikot, felesleges aggodalmat keltesz az amugyis gondokkal küzdö szülöhazánkban. *
Na és a tetejében gyülöletet szitasz a szomszédainkkal szemben.
-
*Az invaziv élölényekkel valoban akar foglalkozni az EU jövöre, itt névszerint megsincs emlitve az akác.*
-
Az akác mindenüt nö ott is ahol nem ülteti el az ember, mondjuk a keritésed tövében hirtelen. Mit tanácsolsz ilyen estben? Ne fogjanak kapát mert ha várnak egy szép nagy fa fog orr nöni 50 év mulva a méhecskék számára, igaz a kerités kifog dölni.
-
*Senki sem akarja kiirtani a magyar akácot ha továbbra is ezt állitod akkor egy hazug ember vagy, egy heccelö. Ilyen egyszerü a dolog. *
-
Hogy még mik vannak?
-
*En eddig ugy tudtam, hogy a méheknek nektárra van szükségük a táplálkozáshoz ezt pedig nemigen talalnak a kukoricaföldön*. A nagyszemü pollennel nehezen boldogulnak továbbá a hagyományos kukorica pesticidekkel van permetezve ami megöli a méheket.
-
Aki valoban szereti a méheket az olyan kukoricát ültet ami megtudja védeni magát.
-
*A kukorica nem invaziv, nem terjed el magátol, minden évben ujra kell ülltetni. *Valoban azt képzelitek, hogy ha valaki marhahust eszik akkor a gének átmennek a szervezetünkbe és marhává válunk?
-
*A DNA az cukor, a "gének" abban térnek el egymástol, hogy a bázisok milyen sorrendben vannak. *
Gondoljátok, hogy a fött kukoricában még ugyan olyan a bázisok sorrendje mind a nyers kukorica volt? 
Lehet a fött kukoricán egy apasági tesztet végrehajtani? Nem hiszem. 
-
A gének egyébbként is a sejt apro pici részei és nem DNA formában kerülnek a szervezetünkbe, hanem lebontott darabokba.
-
*Az összes élölény, akár mit eszel, ugyan olyan felépitésü DNA-val rendelkezik, csak a gének sorrendje más. *


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Június 26)

Egy új kezdeményezés látott napvilágot.
Ami okot ad rá: miért is megyünk el olyanok mellett, akik esetleg összeestek az utcán?
Munkatársnőm édesapja halt meg így: epilepszia rohama lett, pedig gyerekkora óta nem ismétlődött meg, és a téli fagyos időszakban, az utcán mentek el mellette, és fagyott meg reggelre....
http://szepjovot.blogspot.hu/2014/06/a-hosok-tere-kezdemenyezes-20140620.html


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Július 8)

Nemrég jártam Hévízen, fantasztikus volt!
Tekintettel a nagy számú külföldi vendégre, idegen nyelveken is van az éttermek előtt krétával teleírt tábla a kínálatról, de ami meglepett, oroszul is.



Erre egyik ismerősöm megjegyezte, hogy ez azért van, mert az oroszok felvásárolják Hévízet.
Ti mit tudtok erről?


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Július 8)

phoenyx írta:


> Nemrég jártam Hévízen, fantasztikus volt!
> Tekintettel a nagy számú külföldi vendégre, idegen nyelveken is van az éttermek előtt krétával teleírt tábla a kínálatról, de ami meglepett, oroszul is.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1225170
> Erre egyik ismerősöm megjegyezte, hogy ez azért van, mert az oroszok felvásárolják Hévízet.
> Ti mit tudtok erről?



Most hogyan kell értselek? *Az Oroszok felvásárolják, vagy ugy, hogy a Magyarok eladják? 
-*
Melyik a pánikkeltöbb?


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Július 8)

Ernoe írta:


> Most hogyan kell értselek? *Az Oroszok felvásárolják, vagy ugy, hogy a Magyarok eladják?
> -*
> Melyik a pánikkeltöbb?


Ha nem tudsz válaszolni a feltett kérdésre, akkor az időd azzal ütöd el, hogy kötekedsz?
Ernoe, vedd már észre magad, nem találod furcsának, hogy mindenkiben találsz valami kötekedni valót?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 8)

En azt olvastam hatalmas turista buszokkal mennek az oroszok Hevizre, immar visszatero vendegkent evek ota.

http://www.helikonportal.net/hir/nemetek-helyett-oroszok-jonnek-hevizre

http://www.origo.hu/gazdasag/20120923-orosz-turistak-ingatlanvasarlok-invazioja-hevizen.html

http://privatbankar.hu/fogyaszto/hevizen-minden-masodik-turista-orosz-264415

http://www.vg.hu/vallalatok/turizmus/ellepik-hevizt-az-orosz-turistak-394810


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Július 10)

phoenyx írta:


> Ha nem tudsz válaszolni a feltett kérdésre, akkor az időd azzal ütöd el, hogy kötekedsz?
> Ernoe, vedd már észre magad, nem találod furcsának, hogy mindenkiben találsz valami kötekedni valót?


*Kedves Phoenyx*
-
En hozzá vagyok szokva, hogy az én szakmámban minden kijelentést több oldalrol megkell világitani. Ez jellemzö a jo nyugati sajtora is,* miféle talk-show az ahol a meghivottak ugyan azt papolják? *


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Július 17)

*Amint meglátod, beleszeretsz ebbe a fára épített kastélyba! Aztán megnézed belülről...*
(a Kiskegyed 2014 júl.15.-ei számából)
*Gyerekkori álom vált valóra ezzel a csodával.*

Minden gyerek szeretne magának fára épített házikót, aztán akad közülük olyan, aki felnő, és egész kastélyt varázsol a lombok közé.

Ahogy illik, függőhíddal, kis tornácokkal és árbockosárszerű kilátóval. Az objektum két fő részből áll, külön van épület a gyerekeknek és külön felnőtteknek. Ha a kastély külseje miatt ámulunk, a belső miatt végképp leesik az állunk.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Augusztus 2)

Az emberi agy fantasztikusan működik:
Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát, melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteuk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslo és az ultosó bteuk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteu lheet tljees össze-vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka, hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteut mgaát, hneam csak a szót eszgébéen.

A cmabritgei emegyeten kéülszt eikgy tnuamálny áitllsáa sznreit a szvkaaon Bleül nicsn jlneestögfée aannk, mkénit rdeeözndenk el a btüek: eyegüdl az a fntoos, hgoy az eslő és az uolstó betű a hlyéen lygeen. Ha a tböbrie a lgnoeyabb özeássivsazsg a jleezmlö, a sövzeg aokkr is tleejs mrtébéekn ovasalthó mraad. A jlneeésg mgáayzrataa az, hgoy az erbemi agy nem eyedgi btüeket, hneam tleejs sazakvat ovals.

Úhygoyg tnseseek mkneit bkébeén hyagni a hleysersáíi fmonisáokgkal!


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Augusztus 2)

Ez valojában nem uj dolog, már régota tudjuk, hogy a hallással és képek felismerésével is igy vagyunk. Egy idegen nyelvet akkor ismerünk ha zajbol, tájszolásbol is kiérezzük a szavakat.
-
A festök olyan meggyözö tömegjeleneteket tudnak festeni, hogy a nézöben az a benyomás kél mindha minden arcot akkurátusan kidolgozott volna a müvész pedig csak egy technika, egy bizonyos szörü ecset, festék, paca ami a látcatot kelti.
-
Már többször emlitettem, hogy az érzékszerveink a változásokra reagálnak, nem az intenzitás hanem a periodicitás, un. Fourier-analysis (spektrum analyzálás) a technika amivel valamit érzékelünk. A hegedü hangját, a felhangok egymáshoz valo viszonyábol ismerjük fel, ugyan igy vagyunk a fénnyel is. Ezért lehet fehér fényt is csaloka modra három szinböl kikeverni.
-
A szövegszerkesztö programmok a betük "spektruma" (eloszlása) alapján ismernek fel egy nyelvet. Igy történik a minta-felismerés (arcok felismerése) is.
-


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Augusztus 2)

Sikerült a festőnek tökéletes munkát végezni.
Jobb alsó sarokban van a kép ,ahol egy simának nem éppen nem nevezhető falfelületet festett be .


----------



## magdusis (2014 Augusztus 2)

phoenyx írta:


> Az emberi agy fantasztikusan működik:
> Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát, melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteuk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslo és az ultosó bteuk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteu lheet tljees össze-vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka, hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteut mgaát, hneam csak a szót eszgébéen.
> 
> A cmabritgei emegyeten kéülszt eikgy tnuamálny áitllsáa sznreit a szvkaaon Bleül nicsn jlneestögfée aannk, mkénit rdeeözndenk el a btüek: eyegüdl az a fntoos, hgoy az eslő és az uolstó betű a hlyéen lygeen. Ha a tböbrie a lgnoeyabb özeássivsazsg a jleezmlö, a sövzeg aokkr is tleejs mrtébéekn ovasalthó mraad. A jlneeésg mgáayzrataa az, hgoy az erbemi agy nem eyedgi btüeket, hneam tleejs sazakvat ovals.
> ...


Biztos egyéni érzékenyság kérdése,de nekem ennyi ilyen szöveg 'olvasása' is elég volt ahhoz,hogy nyilalni kezdjen a fejem.Mégegyszer ilyen hosszú esetében akármilyen érdekes lenne a mondanivaló,inkább abbahagynám.
Még az ékezet nélküli írás is próbára teszi az embert;abban az enyhíti,hogy néha olyan röhejes dolgok sülnek ki ugyanarra a szóra ékezet nélkül,mint ékezettel,hogy az ember feszültségét eloszlatja a humoros új értelem.


----------



## joszerik (2014 Augusztus 2)

phoenyx írta:


> *Amint meglátod, beleszeretsz ebbe a fára épített kastélyba! Aztán megnézed belülről...*
> (a Kiskegyed 2014 júl.15.-ei számából)
> *Gyerekkori álom vált valóra ezzel a csodával.*
> 
> ...


Nagyon szívesen élnék én is egy ilyen facsodában!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Augusztus 22)

Minap a bankban jártam adatmódosítás miatt. Elém toltak 1 nyilatkozatot, írjam alá, értelemszerűen, eldöntendő a kérdés: 
Amerika kéri, hogy nyilatkozzon -többek között a magyarországi lakosság- ki az, aki adóköteles jövedelemre tett szert az Amerikai Egyesült Államokban.
Kérdeztem, hogy hogy létezik, hogy ezt az EU-ban kell nyilatkozni? Mire a válasz: mindenütt, az egész világon vizsgálódik az Egyesült Államok azok után, akik bármilyen okból ott munkát vállaltak, vagy adott esetben az amerikai állampolgárok, teszem azt, itt, Magyarországon dolgoznak, és egyébként amerikai adózók (is). 
Gond egy szál se, természetesen nyilatkoztam.


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Szeptember 3)

Az efféle kezdeményezés biztosan hasznos, csak a kivitelezés sántikál. Arra épül a blog, hogy a másik a hibás. Nem is értem, hogy miért a szocializmus korszakát kell egyes számú közellenségnek feltüntetni! Nem az ideologiákkal van legtöbbször a baj, hanem az emberekkel, akik azt csinálják. De nem is akarok bele menni. A lényeg, hogy nem támogatom a dolgot.


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Szeptember 3)

phoenyx írta:


> Ha nem tudsz válaszolni a feltett kérdésre, akkor az időd azzal ütöd el, hogy kötekedsz?
> Ernoe, vedd már észre magad, nem találod furcsának, hogy mindenkiben találsz valami kötekedni valót?


Igaz Ernoe nekem sem a szivem csücske, de azt el kell ismerni, hogy nagyon jók a meglátásai! Szerintem kívülről tisztán tekint a dolgokra s ezért is várja el, hogy ha alaki feltesz egy kérdést, akkor azt érthetően tegye.


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Szeptember 26)

-
*Hogy mik vannak? Ez aztán body control.*


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Január 24)

"Azok a világtörténelmet formáló erők, amelyek nagy ívű világstratégia keretében már hosszabb ideje új világrend létrehozásán fáradoznak - számos dokumentumra és tényre támaszkodva állíthatjuk - komoly erőfeszítéseket tettek az idegrendszer, különösen az emberi agy jobb megismerésére és működésének a befolyásolására. Az ilyen irányú törekvések nem új keletűek. Már az ókori Egyiptomban, Görögországban - és még korábban Indiában, Babilonban - ismertek voltak"

Folytatás:
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2014/03/a-hatterhatalom-szervezett.html#.VMN1wNLuLfI


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Február 9)

Kedveseim!

Tavasszal, mint azt már beharangozta a Microsoft, jön az újításuk felhasználó módon leegyszerűsítve: a HoloLens. 
(aki még nem látta ismertetőjét: )
Milyen lehetséges jövőt lát a MYOB ausztrál cég?
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2015/02/munkahelyek-2040-ben-agykontroll.html


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Április 6)

Kanadából költözött haza 6 évvel ezelőtt idős szüleivel Móricz Éva, és most lakás felújításba fogott, de nincs benne öröme...
https://veol.hu/hirek/a-fa-szepsege-es-atka-a-megrendelo-elegedetlen-a-mester-tehetetlen-1761535


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Április 17)

Évek óta kénytelenek tűrni szomszédaik...talán várható némi változás:
http://www.hirado.hu/2016/04/17/meg...agressziv-mentalisan-serult-szomszedok-miatt/


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 25)

"„Kinderezés” – így nevezik Nagykárolyban és Tasnádon a gyerekek körében népszerű kindertojásban található apró játékocskák összerakását. Bár az édesség romániai forgalmazója és a cég alvállalkozói tagadják, hogy gyáraikon kívül szereltetik össze a játékokat, a Maszolnak – a már ismert eset után – egy újabb nagykárolyi család beszélt az ujjakat megnyomorító „kinderes” robotmunkáról és az ezért kapott szégyenletesen kevés bérről."
http://www.maszol.ro/index.php/tars...elm-csaladok-ujjnyomorito-munkaja-apropenzert


----------

